# Fox's Poo. Why, Why, Why!!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Out walking yesterday morning in some fields and in the blink of an eye there he goes... Break dancing and back rolling in fox's Poo!!

I know they like to smell like there surroundings but why do they have to roll and coat themselves in it???

At nearly 3yrs old will he ever grow out of this???

When is he going to learn that when we get home he has to get hosed down with the 'cold' water from the outside tap/hose in -2 degrees water!!

Is it just me or does this spoil anybody else's walks??? :-\ :-\


Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo is 6 months and although he has eaten fox poo many times he rolled in it the other day for the first time. The smell was something else! I got told tomato ketchup neutralises the smell so tried it and to my surprise it worked. Hope it's not a new thing he'll keep doing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa all did this early on in life. I would just correct them each time and eventually they stopped. However, getting them to stop eating Kangaroo poo. Now that is a challenge!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

never had a dog that hasn't rolled in the stuff  they love it, we hate it :-\

The joys of being a dog owner !!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Luckily Kobi doesn't roll in anything.... he is a purebred and he acts it : : :

Kinda weird that some dogs will be happy anywhere on the ground, but mine is a little princess and wouldn't even think of laying down in the grass.


----------

